# Foundation University Medical College



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

Did anyone apply at Foundation University Medical College? The Entry Test is tomorrow (October 8th). Just wondering if I'll see any of you guys. 
Good Luck on the test.:happy:


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

I never applied for Fauji Foundation but damn dude, your avatar is probably the coolest on this entire site!

That was definitely their greatest era yet.

Damn Lakers #angry


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

Those were the days my friend. People had never seen a more electrifying team than those Kings. Its sad how they all got shipped away, but I am glad were still better than the Lakers. Are you fan of the Lakers or Kings?
One word: Ron Artest


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

I took the Entrance Test for FUMC today. 100 MCQs and no negative marking. There were 1472 people (thats what the list went up to). There are a 100 seats, 80 of them are Open-Merit, while the other 20 seats are reserved for Army and school staff members.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for the update man!


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

@ultraspy
and how about your performance in the test??


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

Not very good. There were about 10 questions that I knew the exact answer, but for the rest of them.....God knows. Everything is straight from the FSc books, things I learned in the U.S. did not help me at all.


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

ohh oaky.well i didnt know that private medical colleges are also trying to stick to the course books for the entry test exam.is it the same for other coleges or they try to be more conceptual rather than just sticking to the Fsc books?


----------



## Sarah H. (Nov 6, 2007)

*CoNfUSEd??!!*

AoA n G'day!!!!!

Well, I'm a pakistani passport holder residing in Botswana (neighbour ta SA)...Ws small when we came to Bots so basically tis is my home!!!

I came across sum real weird stuff on tis site abt Pak Med colleges n all...!!!

Alumdillillah, I got in @ FUMC (Foundation university medical college), but i see ppl writing sum real wacky stuff abt hw tings are in Pak(rawalpindi)...Trust me it FREAKSSS me out more, cos i'v never ever lived in rawalpindi...

I would like to know how the whole environment thr is like... & hw FUMC itself is, as an institute!!

I alwaysssss wanit to do medicine n fer tht i refused aeronutical engg. admission 2 tyms in SA. Now tht m in fer med.. i'm overwhelmed buh cnt realy celebrate cos o all tht crap i read n hear abt life in pak.. !!??!!

For those of yall who'd tink why i din go fer ny of SA unis...thn thts cos they got thr own quota system.. & they dun gv u a seat fer med if ur a non-south african.. Whereas, UK for me is prety much xpensive for nw....


Althou, ma MAIN concern is to do Medicine buh i believe ur surroundings do matter A LOT!!!!
FUMC is in defence area which is prety clean & peaceful i supoose..so m glad abt tht.. but wot abt students/tutors thr? #confused 

** KINDLY, DON'T PUT STUFF U AINT SURE ABT, COS IT'LL JUS DEPRESS ME MORE..**

Cheers!!


----------



## honey butt (Sep 2, 2013)

what is ranking of private medical college in pakistan?

- - - Updated - - -

what is foundation uni med clg in ranking?


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

How is foundation university medical college?? Is it better than some of the government colleges like sargodha medical college and punjab medical college?


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Can anyone give me info abt fui admission this year?? Wat is dere merit?? Do they conduct their entrance test?? I am 4m lahore do they have punjab seats reserved kr wat is da criteria? Plz guide me


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

zabardastzi said:


> Can anyone give me info abt fui admission this year?? Wat is dere merit?? Do they conduct their entrance test?? I am 4m lahore do they have punjab seats reserved kr wat is da criteria? Plz guide me


*

im not sure what their merit was last year but i do know that they consider mcat scores and that accounts for 37.5% of your total aggregate. 40% is fsc marks and 10% matric. The rest 12-15% is calculated throught the aptitude test that they conduct. You can apply on open merit.*


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

Emma101 said:


> How is foundation university medical college?? Is it better than some of the government colleges like sargodha medical college and punjab medical college?


YES YES YES!


----------



## Nawal (Oct 23, 2013)

zabardastzi said:


> Can anyone give me info abt fui admission this year?? Wat is dere merit?? Do they conduct their entrance test?? I am 4m lahore do they have punjab seats reserved kr wat is da criteria? Plz guide me


They consider your uhs scores. They don't conduct a test or anything. plus they have reserved seats for army people.


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

what was its closing merit last year?


----------



## Nawal (Oct 23, 2013)

^ 77.2 %


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

And how does it compare to cmh..shalamar etc? How would you rank it among them?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamza Ahmed (Oct 18, 2015)

Can the local students apply on SAT-II basis?


----------

